
Effects of High Fat Diet may Last for Generations - brahmwg
https://www.technologynetworks.com/applied-sciences/news/effects-of-high-fat-diet-may-last-for-generations-310592
======
bad_user
1\. Humans aren’t mice and this kind of reporting is extremely irresponsible,
because this is how policy gets made.

2\. HFD (high fat diet) is a synonym for diets with a high fat content that
are still high in carbohydrates. If the diet used in the experiment is also
low in carbs, this is explicitly mentioned.

Indeed, from my reading, they fed those mice with Kliba-Nafag 2127, a diet
used in experiments that has sucrose and vegetable oils in it. They even
report testing their preference for water with sucrose in it ... so what the
heck is the study measuring anyway?

The clear confounding factors in all studies of “HFD” are sugar and vegetable
oils. It is mind blowing how this gets reported as valid science.

How can this even pass the review process? Are the standards nowadays so low?

~~~
fifnir
1\. This is an article on "technologynetworks.com", if that's where you expect
to get valid science reporting...

The original paper is titled: "Transgenerational transmission of hedonic
behaviors and metabolic phenotypes induced by maternal overnutrition"

"Overnutrition", not high fat, which brings us to #2:

When they say High Fat Diet in these papers, they don't mean Keto or Atkins or
anything like that. They mean: "fat mice", "overfed mice" etc.

------
jenoer
> The results from our mouse study certainly cannot be transferred one-to-one
> to humans, but studying the effects of maternal overnutrition is almost
> impossible to do in people..

I don't want to be that guy, but shouldn't this article be named "For Mice,
High Fat Diet May Affect* Offspring"?

~~~
knicholes
I'd improve that a bit by changing it to, "For Mice, High Fat Diet May Affect
Offspring."

------
justtopost
High fat diets and obesity are not correlated.

~~~
manmal
I‘m by no means against a high fat diet, but you CAN overeat on fat. The type
of fat also matters - eating mainly omega-6 fats and low omega-3 will lead to
inflammation and thus disease and potentially obesity. Easy to see from
literature.

UPDATE:

Eg this article from 2009:
[https://www.ahajournals.org/doi/abs/10.1161/circulationaha.1...](https://www.ahajournals.org/doi/abs/10.1161/circulationaha.108.191627)

~~~
fromthestart
Please cite, I am not aware of anything conclusive.

------
someone454
So what? Mice dont normally eat fatty foods anyway.

~~~
vibrato
Exactly, it’s hard to generalize mouse dietary studies to humans because
they’re not anything close to an apex predator, humans are. Our biology is
evolved to preferentially run on fatty meat from large game animals (that are
now mostly extinct thanks to our prowess).

~~~
mycorrhizal
I'm sorry, but this is just so wrong. I'm not saying humans can't eat meat,
but if you compare the digestive track and other physiological factors of
humans to animals that actually evolved to eat meat like lions the difference
is startling. On the spectrum of cow to lion we are very far from the lion end
so to say humans "evolved to preferentially run on fatty meat from large game
animals" is just plain wrong.

Here is a somewhat entertaining video with some specifics and sources.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XmXynDLkbXY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XmXynDLkbXY)

There is also a ton of anthropological data on how our diets actually did
evolve and although there are exceptions the gist is that we mainly relied on
gathered plants with occasional meat.

~~~
masonic

      On the spectrum of cow to lion we are very far from the lion
    

Do you seriously not understand that cows are _ruminants_?

~~~
mycorrhizal
I actually do. My point was that on a spectrum of "apex predator totally
tailored for eating meat" and total herbivore able to digest cellulose we are
far from both ends.

The gp specifically stated we have "evolved to preferentially run on fatty
meat from large game animals" and that is just plain wrong.

~~~
vibrato
How many stomachs do humans have? How much energy do we obtain from fiber?

------
masonic
Actual title: Effects of High Fat Diet may Last for Generations

